# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تلاش ها نتیجه داد:به زودی اعلام تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور سال های آتی

## Morteza76

خب همونطور که میدونید امروز کمیسیون اموزش 2  تبصره مهم رو به اصلاحیه اضافه کرد.تبصره 6:امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید  اجرایی بشه و اگه نشه اموزش پرورش به عنوان متخلف به مراجع قضایی معرفی  میشه.تبصره 7:تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به صورت مثبت اعمال بشه
اما اون سال 95 بازم مشکل ساز شد چون نماینده ها  اعتقاد داشتن سال های آتی هم باید مثبت اعلام بشه به خاطر همین طرح دوباره  به کمیسیون برگشت.اما با توجه به تماس هایی که دوستان با افراد با نفوذ  مجلس از جمله اقای فیاضی مخالف سرسخت حذف معدل داشتن کمیسیون قراره به جای  سال 95 جمله دیگه ای قرار بده و برای چند سال اینده تاثیر معدل به صورت  مثبت اعمال بشه
بدون شک این موفقیت بدون تلاش های شما میسر نبود.پست مخصوصی بعد از اعلام خبر نهایی گذاشته میشه

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب همونطور که میدونید امروز کمیسیون اموزش 2  تبصره مهم رو به اصلاحیه اضافه کرد.تبصره 6:امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید  اجرایی بشه و اگه نشه اموزش پرورش به عنوان متخلف به مراجع قضایی معرفی  میشه.تبصره 7:تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به صورت مثبت اعمال بشه
> اما اون سال 95 بازم مشکل ساز شد چون نماینده ها  اعتقاد داشتن سال های آتی هم باید مثبت اعلام بشه به خاطر همین طرح دوباره  به کمیسیون برگشت.اما با توجه به تماس هایی که دوستان با افراد با نفوذ  مجلس از جمله اقای فیاضی مخالف سرسخت حذف معدل داشتن کمیسیون قراره به جای  سال 95 جمله دیگه ای قرار بده و برای چند سال اینده تاثیر معدل به صورت  مثبت اعمال بشه
> بدون شک این موفقیت بدون تلاش های شما میسر نبود.پست مخصوصی بعد از اعلام خبر نهایی گذاشته میشه


خوش خبر باشی داداش ان شألله :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Hossein.A

> خب همونطور که میدونید امروز کمیسیون اموزش 2  تبصره مهم رو به اصلاحیه اضافه کرد.تبصره 6:امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید  اجرایی بشه و اگه نشه اموزش پرورش به عنوان متخلف به مراجع قضایی معرفی  میشه.تبصره 7:تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به صورت مثبت اعمال بشه
> اما اون سال 95 بازم مشکل ساز شد چون نماینده ها  اعتقاد داشتن سال های آتی هم باید مثبت اعلام بشه به خاطر همین طرح دوباره  به کمیسیون برگشت.اما با توجه به تماس هایی که دوستان با افراد با نفوذ  مجلس از جمله اقای فیاضی مخالف سرسخت حذف معدل داشتن کمیسیون قراره به جای  سال 95 جمله دیگه ای قرار بده و برای چند سال اینده تاثیر معدل به صورت  مثبت اعمال بشه
> بدون شک این موفقیت بدون تلاش های شما میسر نبود.پست مخصوصی بعد از اعلام خبر نهایی گذاشته میشه


بنده گوش ندادم رادیو مجلس رو . 

ولی اگه حرفت درست باشه خیلیارو شاد کردی .

تو زندگیت شاد باشی همیشه  :Y (518):

----------


## Morteza76

> بنده گوش ندادم رادیو مجلس رو . 
> 
> ولی اگه حرفت درست باشه خیلیارو شاد کردی .
> 
> تو زندگیت شاد باشی همیشه


خواهش همچنین

----------


## biology115

دوستان دریافت واکنشی نشون نداده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## joozef

امسال؛فقط امسال 
یه نقطه عطف و خلاء توی سنجش بوجود اومده که به نفع معدل پایین هاست. 
اگه امسال رو قبول شدین، فبها. 
اما اگه قبول نشدین، از سال دیگه یعنی کنکور 96 به بعد، تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چنان بهتون بشینه که تا 10سال دردش تو بدنتون باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> امسال؛فقط امسال 
> یه نقطه عطف و خلاء توی سنجش بوجود اومده که به نفع معدل پایین هاست. 
> اگه امسال رو قبول شدین، فبها. 
> اما اگه قبول نشدین، از سال دیگه یعنی کنکور 96 به بعد، تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چنان بهتون بشینه که تا 10سال دردش تو بدنتون باشه


اینی که شما میگید رو که نماینده ها قبولش نکردن ...

----------


## Hossein.A

> امسال؛فقط امسال 
> یه نقطه عطف و خلاء توی سنجش بوجود اومده که به نفع معدل پایین هاست. 
> اگه امسال رو قبول شدین، فبها. 
> اما اگه قبول نشدین، از سال دیگه یعنی کنکور 96 به بعد، تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چنان بهتون بشینه که تا 10سال دردش تو بدنتون باشه


دوست عزیز بچه ها همین امسالم با امید و ارزو دارن میگن خدا کنه مثبت باشه . شما از سال بعد دارین صحبت میکنین ؟ 

تا سال بعد ترمیم معدل هم هست !

----------


## joozef

> اینی که شما میگید رو که نماینده ها قبولش نکردن ...


از قبل تصویب شده دوست عزیز 
که نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی، در کنکور 95 برای فارغ التحصیلان مثبت و برای کسانی که الان دارن پیش دانشگاهی رو میخونن، قطعی خواهد بود. 
و در کنکور سال 96 به بعد هم برای همه تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی هست ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> امسال؛فقط امسال 
> یه نقطه عطف و خلاء توی سنجش بوجود اومده که به نفع معدل پایین هاست. 
> اگه امسال رو قبول شدین، فبها. 
> اما اگه قبول نشدین، از سال دیگه یعنی کنکور 96 به بعد، تاثیر مستقیم و قطعی نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چنان بهتون بشینه که تا 10سال دردش تو بدنتون باشه



یعنی این جمله رو باید *طلا* گرفت. 

کنکوری های عزیز 96 به اونطرف اصلا ب این حرفا مجلس دل خوش نکنید. بشینید نهایی رو بکوب بخونید و خیلی خیلی جدی بگیرید ک عین ما نشید :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Morteza76

دوستان برید سایت کنکور 100 منبع خبر اونجا بوده

----------


## hanjera

چی شد بالاخره!
واسه کنکور 95 امسال تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود یا نه !؟ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان  عزیز .. یکی از اعضای کمسیون گفته که همه موافق تاثیر مثبت هستند ولی رییس کمسیون مخالف هست(طبعا آقای دکتر زاهدی)..ترسم اینه که اینا لابی کنند و دوباره طرح خوشون را بدهند و بگن تبصره 7 حذف !!!!!
و به نمایندهها هم بگن اگه دوباره ارجاع بشه اصلا وقت نیست دوباره بیاد تو صحن و از اینا و کلا تاثیر قطعی بشه ..باید همه احتمالات را در نظر گرفت..اینو امروز به ما نشون داد..

*

----------


## aliiran20

خبرگزاری تسنیم - ورود به دانشگاه همچنان با کنکور /شرط مجلس برای اعمال سوابق تحصیلی

*ابوالقاسم خسروی عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیمدرخصوص سرانجام اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور و ارجاع طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به این کمیسیون گفت:‌ برای اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور نگرانی‌هایی در رابطه با برگزاری امتحانات نهایی توسط آموزش‌وپرورش و معدل دانش‌آموزان میان نمایندگان مجلس وجود داشت.وی افزود: به دلیل ابهامات و نگرانی‌های مطرح میان نمایندگان مجلس، پیشنهادی مطرح شد تا اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور با تأثیر مثبت باشد یعنی دانش‌آموزی که معدلش بالاست از امتیاز آن بهره‌مند شود.عضو کمسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ مقرر شد تا این کمیسیون پیشنهاد مطرح شده را بررسی کند اما رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در مخالفت با آن معتقدند که اصل قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در تلاش برای حذف کنکور و آثار و تبعات منفی آن بر نظام آموزش و پرورش است.*

----------


## SHAHpesar

فقط یه سوال.
واسه کنکور 96 چی؟
توضیحات:
96 هم مثل 95 هستش دیگه توی هردو فقط 1 سال نهایی تاثیر داده میشه.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## politician

اگه کسی شماره فیاضی روداره بره بهش زنگ بزنه ببینه واقعیت داره؟

----------


## aliiran20

*من خودم مخالف تاثیر هستم حتی مثبت ولی حرفم اینه
بخش از مجلس لابی هست...
اینکه فک کنیم تاثیر مثبت شده و jموم شده و زاهدی می پذیره ...خیلی زود باور بودن ما را نشون میده ...*

----------


## mohammadi91

منبع خبر کی هست ؟؟؟
دوستان یک سوال دارم کسی که لیسانس روزانه داره کنکور شرکت کنه پزشکی قیول شه باید هزینه بده؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان برید سایت کنکور 100 منبع خبر اونجا بوده


چه منبع مهمی .. :Yahoo (94):

----------


## arnika

عاغا من نگرفتم چيشد...
الان خوشحال باشيم يا ن ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> عاغا من نگرفتم چيشد...
> الان خوشحال باشيم يا ن ؟؟؟؟


نه فعلا...رو هوا هستیم...تصمیم گیری نکردن آقایون...

----------


## arnika

> نه فعلا...رو هوا هستیم...تصمیم گیری نکردن آقایون...


اي لعنت بر .......................
اووف لااله الا الله...
وابموووووووووونن...
طفلكي زن و بچشون.... چي ميكشن از اين ناتوانيشون تو تصميم گيريا..... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hossein.A

> منبع خبر کی هست ؟؟؟
> دوستان یک سوال دارم کسی که لیسانس روزانه داره کنکور شرکت کنه پزشکی قیول شه باید هزینه بده؟


بله . چون یبار از تحصیلات رایگان استفاده کرده .

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها اگه + شه که فقط واسه دیپلمه های 84 تا 92 هستش خب این کجاش خوبه مگه دیپلمه های 93 و 93 آدم نیستن

----------


## Dan_Gh

> اي لعنت بر .......................
> اووف لااله الا الله...
> وابموووووووووونن...
> طفلكي زن و بچشون.... چي ميكشن از اين ناتوانيشون تو تصميم گيريا.....


لعنت بر شیطون......
نه باو الان واموندن...اگه بیشتر بمونن بدبختیم.. :Yahoo (20): 
ایشالا خدا راه راست رو نشون بده به همه... :Y (424):

----------


## mohammadi91

> بله . چون یبار از تحصیلات رایگان استفاده کرده .


بعد چه قدر باید پرداخت کنه برا پزشکی مثلا ؟

----------


## mohammadi91

اخه من شنیدم که قانون پول دادن حذف شده پس شایعه بود کسی روزانه رفته باید پول بده درسته؟

----------


## mohammadi91

بهتر بیخیال معدل شیم تا یکشنبه الان هرکسی داستانی میگه

----------


## mohammadi91

یکشنبه سیاه هر هفته

----------


## Swallow

> اي لعنت بر .......................
> اووف لااله الا الله...
> وابموووووووووونن...
> طفلكي زن و بچشون.... چي ميكشن از اين ناتوانيشون تو تصميم گيريا.....


*ناتوانایی هاشون فقط واس ماست ارنیکا جون !*

----------


## aliiran20

امروز, 14


*این خبر باشگاه خبرنگاران یه چیز گفته
خبرگزاری تسنیم یه چیز دیگه 
نماینده هایه چیزه دیگه 
و مهمتر از همه زاهدی ،ببینیم اونچی میگه
عادلانه ترین روش تاثیر مثبت هست (البته بهترین روش حذف سوابق است که فعلا کلیات اجازه این پیشنهاد را نمیدهد)
*خبرگزاری تسنیم - ورود به دانشگاه همچنان با کنکور /شرط مجلس برای اعمال سوابق تحصیلی


طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو متوقف ماند

----------


## edris.sanandaj

لیسانس وزارت بهداشت فقط میتونه بین الملل(ترمی 9 میلیون) شرکت کنه،از روزانه محرومه

----------


## INFERNAL

ایشلا با ظهور امام زمان اینام ام تصمیم میگرن :Yahoo (21): 
فقط بلدن آدم رو رو هوا نگه دارن

----------


## mohammadi91

> لیسانس وزارت بهداشت فقط میتونه بین الملل(ترمی 9 میلیون) شرکت کنه،از روزانه محرومه


مثلا اتاق عمل ؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> مثلا اتاق عمل ؟؟


چند وقت پیش وزارت بهداشت بودم می گفتن می خوان یک کاری کنن کلاً کسایی که لیسانس روزانه دارن نتونن روزانه بزنند
آزاد و پردیس فقط

----------


## mpaarshin

یعنی الکی رفتیم ترمیم؟؟
انقدر که دیر تکلیف رو مشخص کردن و هنوزم مشخص نکردن صد در صد 
نمیشه ثبت نامم رو پس بگیرم؟

----------


## arnika

> یعنی الکی رفتیم ترمیم؟؟
> انقدر که دیر تکلیف رو مشخص کردن و هنوزم مشخص نکردن صد در صد 
> نمیشه ثبت نامم رو پس بگیرم؟


واقعن ديگ ترميم نميريد؟؟؟
عاغا خو هرچي معدلمون بهتر باشه ك بهتره... شايد شامل تاثير مثبته بشه...
يني منم نرم ترميم؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> یعنی الکی رفتیم ترمیم؟؟
> انقدر که دیر تکلیف رو مشخص کردن و هنوزم مشخص نکردن صد در صد 
> نمیشه ثبت نامم رو پس بگیرم؟


امتحانا رو شرکت نکن دیگه

----------


## fatemeh77

شبکه 3 > گزینه جوان > دکتر عمادی!

----------


## mpaarshin

> امتحانا رو شرکت نکن دیگه


اگه قطعی بشه دیگه؟؟؟ اگه شرکت نکنم یهو نیان بگن غایب بودی دیگه ولی دیگه نمیتونی بازم شرکت کردی

----------


## mpaarshin

> واقعن ديگ ترميم نميريد؟؟؟
> عاغا خو هرچي معدلمون بهتر باشه ك بهتره... شايد شامل تاثير مثبته بشه...
> يني منم نرم ترميم؟


نمیدونم هنوز قطعی نشده که مثبته

----------


## arnika

> نمیدونم هنوز قطعی نشده که مثبته


حالا اگ انشاالله مثبت باشه چي؟؟؟؟
من هفته ديگ دوشنبه بايد برم واس شيمي...

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا اگ انشاالله مثبت باشه چي؟؟؟؟
> من هفته ديگ دوشنبه بايد برم واس شيمي...


من که عربیم دارم ولی اصلا معلوم نیست چی میشه

----------


## mohammadi91

برین امتحان رو بدین هنوز خبری نیست که فکر کردین زاهدی میزاره ؟؟؟استاد این کارهاست

----------


## mohammadi91

یه سایتی چیزی گفته ....کسی رسمی نگفته که

----------


## N3DA

عجب،تبریک به دوستانِ نگران بیست و پنج درصد.
خدا رو شکـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ر کلا تاثیر معدل رو حذف نکردن.باز مثبت هم به نفع خیلیا شد و به ضرر کسی نشد.همه شاد و خوشحال با روحیه ی فوق العاده خوب میچسبن به درسشون.یا امکانش هست دوباره شاهد تاپیک باشیم که ای بابا یعنی چی آقا چرا کلا از بیخ و بن حذف نکرذن  :Yahoo (21):  
آدمیزاد هیچ وقت راضی نیس

----------


## Janvaljan

*
اقا همین الان برنامه گزینه 2 شبکه 3 ببینید این عمادی رییس بخش سنجش اموزش و پرورش چی میگه.

میگه میخایم همین دروسی که نمراتشو داریم تو کنکور تاثیر بدیم...میگه مجلس هم دنبال همینه....لحنش 

تاثیر قطعیه*......عملاً دارن با پنبه سر میبرن.....

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اگه قطعی بشه دیگه؟؟؟ اگه شرکت نکنم یهو نیان بگن غایب بودی دیگه ولی دیگه نمیتونی بازم شرکت کردی


فکر میکنم یکبار بیشتر نمیشه ترمیم شرکت کرد

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> حالا اگ انشاالله مثبت باشه چي؟؟؟؟
> من هفته ديگ دوشنبه بايد برم واس شيمي...


اگه شیمیت خوبه برو چون حتی اگه مثبتم بشه هر چی نمره بالاتر بهتر

----------


## negar~

بابا یکی بگه دقیقا چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
مثبت؟؟
مستقیم؟؟؟
بدبخت نشدم یا شدم؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mpaarshin

> اگه شیمیت خوبه برو چون حتی اگه مثبتم بشه هر چی نمره بالاتر بهتر


من شیمی ۳ بدک نیست ولی بیست نیست نمیشه تو پنج روز بیست شد؟

----------


## mohamadalpha

> من شیمی ۳ بدک نیست ولی بیست نیست نمیشه تو پنج روز بیست شد؟


هنوز كه چيزي معلوم نشده الكي جو دادن
بخون بابا ممكنه قطعي باشه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> من شیمی ۳ بدک نیست ولی بیست نیست نمیشه تو پنج روز بیست شد؟


حتما میشه
کمتر از 5 روزم میشه 20 شد
بخون 
موفق باشی

----------


## وحید ی

> اخه من شنیدم که قانون پول دادن حذف شده پس شایعه بود کسی روزانه رفته باید پول بده درسته؟


توی این مورد هر کی یه حرفی میزنه معلوم نیست بهترین کار پرسیدن از کسیکه این مسیر رو رفته ...وگرنه خود مسولین هم هر کدوم یه چی میگن ...

----------


## magicboy

سلام
ترمیم چی شد؟ میشه ترمیم کرد
تاثیر چی همون قطعیه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> ترمیم چی شد؟ میشه ترمیم کرد
> تاثیر چی همون قطعیه؟


واسه صحبت های عمادی و خدایی ذره ای تره هم خورد نکن ، همین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> بعد چه قدر باید پرداخت کنه برا پزشکی مثلا ؟


بر طبق توافق هیئت علمی دانشگاه مورد نظر که دانشگاه به دانشگاه شاید فرق کنه ... بعضی جا ها مثه ازاد بعضی جاها کمتر از ازاد و بعضی جاهش لطف میکنن مثه پردیس برات حساب میکنن تا غریبی نکنی ...

----------


## kounkory75

داداش نمیدونی جلسه بهدی کی هستش؟احتمال داره واسه 96هم اعمال شه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kounkory75

داداش نمیدونی جلسه بعدی کی هستش؟احتمال داره واسه96 هم اعمال بشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

زفیاضی شخصا پرسیدم تا سه سال نهاییی نشه مثبته...یاغلی

----------


## narniya

> منبع خبر کی هست ؟؟؟
> دوستان یک سوال دارم کسی که لیسانس روزانه داره کنکور شرکت کنه پزشکی قیول شه باید هزینه بده؟


با سلام...تا پارسال افرادی که لیسانس روزانه داشتند درصورت قبولی مجدد در کنکور سراسری و تحصیل در دانشگاه روزانه ملزم به پرداخت شهریه بودند که با رای دیوان عدالت اداری خلاف قانون تشخیص داده شد و ابطال شد...امسال توی دفترچه کنکور قید شده که افرادی که لیسانسه روزانه دارند فقط حق تحصیل در پردیس را خواهند داشت که عملا برای پزشکی ترمی حداقل 8 تا 9 میلیون تومن شهریه خواهد داشت...البته این قضیه هم خلاف قانون اساسی است و شاید دیوان عدالت این موضوع رو هم باطل کنه

----------


## nacli

> واسه صحبت های عمادی و خدایی ذره ای تره هم خورد نکن ، همین


داداش صحبتای امروز مجلس هم تو رادیو پخش شد آیا؟؟؟؟ لینکشو نداری؟

----------


## nacli

> سلام
> ترمیم چی شد؟ میشه ترمیم کرد
> تاثیر چی همون قطعیه؟


دمت گرم بابت عکس پروفایل. عجب حرکتی زدی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nacli

> خب همونطور که میدونید امروز کمیسیون اموزش 2  تبصره مهم رو به اصلاحیه اضافه کرد.تبصره 6:امتحانات ترمیم معدل باید  اجرایی بشه و اگه نشه اموزش پرورش به عنوان متخلف به مراجع قضایی معرفی  میشه.تبصره 7:تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به صورت مثبت اعمال بشه
> اما اون سال 95 بازم مشکل ساز شد چون نماینده ها  اعتقاد داشتن سال های آتی هم باید مثبت اعلام بشه به خاطر همین طرح دوباره  به کمیسیون برگشت.اما با توجه به تماس هایی که دوستان با افراد با نفوذ  مجلس از جمله اقای فیاضی مخالف سرسخت حذف معدل داشتن کمیسیون قراره به جای  سال 95 جمله دیگه ای قرار بده و برای چند سال اینده تاثیر معدل به صورت  مثبت اعمال بشه
> بدون شک این موفقیت بدون تلاش های شما میسر نبود.پست مخصوصی بعد از اعلام خبر نهایی گذاشته میشه


سلام این ترمیم معدل واسه وقتیه ک تاثیر قطعی باشه یا اگه مثبت باشه هم باز ترمیم هستش؟

----------


## aliiran20

> زفیاضی شخصا پرسیدم تا سه سال نهاییی نشه مثبته...یاغلی


*دوست من کی پرسیدی؟؟بعد از جلسه امروز؟؟
شخصا پرسیدی؟؟؟*

----------


## The.Best

> *دوست من کی پرسیدی؟؟بعد از جلسه امروز؟؟
> شخصا پرسیدی؟؟؟*


دوستان امروز خوشبختانه آقای زاهدی، نه تو جلسه علنی بودن و نه تو کمیسیون بعدازظهر امروز.
(امروز همراه آقای روحانی رفتن کرمان)

----------


## Dan_Gh

> دوستان امروز خوشبختانه آقای زاهدی، نه تو جلسه علنی بودن و نه تو کمیسیون بعدازظهر امروز.
> (امروز همراه آقای روحانی رفتن کرمان)


یا بهتر بگیم آقای روحانی ایشونو با خودشون بردن به زور :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## arnika

> اگه شیمیت خوبه برو چون حتی اگه مثبتم بشه هر چی نمره بالاتر بهتر


اره ميرم...من رياضي و شيمي رو نوشتم....
موافقم...شايد بشه از تاثيرمثبتش استفاده كرد....

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اره ميرم...من رياضي و شيمي رو نوشتم....
> موافقم...شايد بشه از تاثيرمثبتش استفاده كرد....


دو تا زیاد نیست
درسته تشریحیه ولی مباحث با کنکور یکیه و چیز اضافی نمیخونید
موفق باشی

----------


## ali.rainy

خدا کنه مثبت بشه!!
اخه گیرم رفتی ترمیم دادی ...
اگر اون هم خراب شد چی؟
کنکور با همه بدیش چند خوبی داره و اون هم این هست که
1 - همه سر یک جلسه می شینن و شرایط برای همه یکسان است.
2 - پاسخ نامه سلیقه ای تصحیح نمی شه و با کامپیوتر انجام می شه
3 - فرصت جبران هست امسال نشد سال بعد.نشد سال بعدتر.نشد دوباره اما بر اساس معدل چطور
خدایی من موندم این نماینده ها با این حق الناسی به گردنشون هست چجوری می خوابن
من که روز قیامت از مصوبش نمی گذرم و سر پل صراط خفتش می کنم.

----------


## amir.abs

من شماره ضریف رو دارم . میتونه کاری بکنه یا نه ؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

> من شماره ضریف رو دارم . میتونه کاری بکنه یا نه ؟


نه بابا...اون بنده خدا یهو حرف میزنه میگن دخالت نکن...واسش داستان میشه...

----------


## politician

> زفیاضی شخصا پرسیدم تا سه سال نهاییی نشه مثبته...یاغلی


جدی می گی؟اگه هم اینطورباشه بازهم بایدبه اعضای کمیسیون آموزش پیام بدیم وبگیم که مثبت باشه

----------


## nacli

> من شماره ضریف رو دارم . میتونه کاری بکنه یا نه ؟


قربون دستت اگه تونستی شماره جیم کری رو واسم پیدا کن کار مهم دارم باهاش

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سلام یک دقیقه پیش تماس گرفتم با جناب فیاضی 
اتفاقا بر خلاف دوستانی ک میگن برنمیداره زنگ زدم و برداشت 
گفتم من ی هفتش درس نمیخونم :Yahoo (21): 
این معدل اخرش چی میشه 
با لحن بسیار بسیار خشن و بدی به بنده گفتن من در مورد کنکور صحبتی نمیکنم گفتم خواهش میکنم گفتن نخیر نخیر نخیر س بار نخیر گفت و قطع کرد 
چقدر بی شخصیت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REDAXE

> من شماره ضریف رو دارم . میتونه کاری بکنه یا نه ؟


نه عزیز اون کاری نمیکنه بکنه
اگه شماره ظریف رو داشتی شاید یه کارایی میشد کرد
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Calvin Harris

> قربون دستت اگه تونستی شماره جیم کری رو واسم پیدا کن کار مهم دارم باهاش


فک کنم منظورت جان کری بود!!!!
خداوکیلی آقای ظریف چیکار میتونه بکنه؟؟ بنده خدا وزیر امور خارجه است، امور داخله که نیست. یکی از اعضا همون اوایل میگفت با بیت رهبری تماس بگیرین اونا ورود کنن. آخه برادر من رهبر چرا باید تو یه همچین مساله کوچیکی ورود کنه. خودتون کلاتون رو قاضی کنید بابا.... 
ر.ا(احتمالی): این فیاضی آخر زهر خودشو میریزه ببینید کی گفتم، خدایی نکرده تاثیرو قطعی میکنه با لبخند ملیح برمیگرده میگه: Deal With It!!!!

----------


## politician

> سلام یک دقیقه پیش تماس گرفتم با جناب فیاضی 
> اتفاقا بر خلاف دوستانی ک میگن برنمیداره زنگ زدم و برداشت 
> گفتم من ی هفتش درس نمیخونم
> این معدل اخرش چی میشه 
> با لحن بسیار بسیار خشن و بدی به بنده گفتن من در مورد کنکور صحبتی نمیکنم گفتم خواهش میکنم گفتن نخیر نخیر نخیر س بار نخیر گفت و قطع کرد 
> چقدر بی شخصیت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ای باباپس چی میگن ایناکه گفته میخوادمثبت شه یعنی هیچ اشاره ای نکرد مرتیکه نفهم؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ای باباپس چی میگن ایناکه گفته میخوادمثبت شه یعنی هیچ اشاره ای نکرد مرتیکه نفهم؟


نه 
فقط هنوز حنش تو گوشامه 
با ملایمت صحبت کردم نمیدونین  چجور جوابم داد 
گفت من کنکور هیچی نمیدونم نپرس 
نخخخخخخخخخیر نخخخخخخخخخخخیر نخیییییییییییر همینجوری خخخخخخخ

----------


## politician

> نه 
> فقط هنوز حنش تو گوشامه 
> با ملایمت صحبت کردم نمیدونین  چجور جوابم داد 
> گفت من کنکور هیچی نمیدونم نپرس 
> نخخخخخخخخخیر نخخخخخخخخخخخیر نخیییییییییییر همینجوری خخخخخخخ



این بازاهدی زیربارتاثیرمثبت نمیرن تنهاراه راضی کردن سایرنماینده های کمیسیون آموزشه

----------


## Tzar

> نه 
> فقط هنوز حنش تو گوشامه 
> با ملایمت صحبت کردم نمیدونین  چجور جوابم داد 
> گفت من کنکور هیچی نمیدونم نپرس 
> نخخخخخخخخخیر نخخخخخخخخخخخیر نخیییییییییییر همینجوری خخخخخخخ


ول کن دگ زنگ نزن به اون حمار: / 
همون طور که محمد گفت خودشون قراره یه طرحی بدن به نماینده ها  که یک شنبه بررسی بشه 
دیگه پیامک و زنگ لازم نیست

----------


## nacli

> سلام یک دقیقه پیش تماس گرفتم با جناب فیاضی 
> اتفاقا بر خلاف دوستانی ک میگن برنمیداره زنگ زدم و برداشت 
> گفتم من ی هفتش درس نمیخونم
> این معدل اخرش چی میشه 
> با لحن بسیار بسیار خشن و بدی به بنده گفتن من در مورد کنکور صحبتی نمیکنم گفتم خواهش میکنم گفتن نخیر نخیر نخیر س بار نخیر گفت و قطع کرد 
> چقدر بی شخصیت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


باو خو دهنشو سرویس کردین :d

----------


## nacli

> فک کنم منظورت جان کری بود!!!!
> خداوکیلی آقای ظریف چیکار میتونه بکنه؟؟ بنده خدا وزیر امور خارجه است، امور داخله که نیست. یکی از اعضا همون اوایل میگفت با بیت رهبری تماس بگیرین اونا ورود کنن. آخه برادر من رهبر چرا باید تو یه همچین مساله کوچیکی ورود کنه. خودتون کلاتون رو قاضی کنید بابا.... 
> ر.ا(احتمالی): این فیاضی آخر زهر خودشو میریزه ببینید کی گفتم، خدایی نکرده تاثیرو قطعی میکنه با لبخند ملیح برمیگرده میگه: Deal With It!!!!


سلام جیم کری یکی بزرگترین کمدین هاست!!! 
خب آره دقیقا. حالا یکی دیگه میگفت ب منو تو خبر بدیم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Pooya_77

مهم به همه اطلاع بدید
نظرسنجی شبکه سه سیما

برای لغو تاثیر ✨معدل ✨در کنکور سراسری
عدد۱
رشته
و نام شهر خودرا
به شماره ی ۲۰۰۰۰۳۱۶ ارسال کنید

برای مثال:
1
تجربی
تهران
دوستاتونو با خبر کنید

----------


## aliiran20

> ول کن دگ زنگ نزن به اون حمار: / 
> همون طور که محمد گفت خودشون قراره یه طرحی بدن به نماینده ها  که یک شنبه بررسی بشه 
> دیگه پیامک و زنگ لازم نیست


*دوست عزیز این پیام ها و تماس ها بوده که باعث شده تا اینجا جلو بیام ..فک میکنید نماینده ها اینقدر ساده هستند و منظر نشستند ما براشون طرح فکس کنیم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اگر نجنبیم زاهد ی و فیاضی تاثیر را قطعی میکنند و تمام...*

----------


## aliiran20

> سلام یک دقیقه پیش تماس گرفتم با جناب فیاضی 
> اتفاقا بر خلاف دوستانی ک میگن برنمیداره زنگ زدم و برداشت 
> گفتم من ی هفتش درس نمیخونم
> این معدل اخرش چی میشه 
> با لحن بسیار بسیار خشن و بدی به بنده گفتن من در مورد کنکور صحبتی نمیکنم گفتم خواهش میکنم گفتن نخیر نخیر نخیر س بار نخیر گفت و قطع کرد 
> چقدر بی شخصیت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*باید تا یکشنبه به تلاشمون ادامه بدهیم ...وگرنه ایشون و زاهدی تاثیر قطعی می کنند و تمام ..بعضی ها بی جهت خوشحال هستند ....تا یکشنبه هیچی مشخص نیست ..باید تلاش کنیم که تاثیر مثبت برای همیشه بشه یا تا برگزار کردن هر 3 سال تحصیلی بصورت نهایی....ساده نباید بود  و فکر کنیم زاهدی به همین سادگی قبول میکنه...
*

----------


## mohammadi91

من قبلا هم گفتم دیگه زنگ نزنید بسه دیگه به خدا بدتر میشه اعصاب اینا هم داغون شد اخه مگه یک نفر دونفر هستن اخر لج میکنن ...نشر دریافت باید کوتاه بیاد همه از اونجا دستور میگیرن اخه ادم یک بار یا دوبار اعتراض میکنه نه هر ساعت هر دقیقه ..

----------


## mohammadi91

اینام انسان هستن اعصاب دارن اخه چه خبره

----------


## amir.abs

از ظریف شماره روحانی رو بگیرم چی اون میتونه کاری بکنه ؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## jungmin

بچه ها خیلی ببخشید اینو میگما خودمم معدلم 17 هست و میدونم پارسال به خاطر معدلم عقب افتادم ولی بچه هایی که به معدل اعتراض دارن 24 ساعته اینجان کی وقت میکنن درس بخونن؟منم امیدوارم تاثیر مثبت شه ولی اومدیم تاثیرم برداشتن کنکورو باید خوب بدین یا نه به جای اینا تو 2 ماه اخر درس بخونین بیشتر کمک میکنه امیدوارم از حرفای من ناراحت نشین

----------


## mohammadi91

> *باید تا یکشنبه به تلاشمون ادامه بدهیم ...وگرنه ایشون و زاهدی تاثیر قطعی می کنند و تمام ..بعضی ها بی جهت خوشحال هستند ....تا یکشنبه هیچی مشخص نیست ..باید تلاش کنیم که تاثیر مثبت برای همیشه بشه یا تا برگزار کردن هر 3 سال تحصیلی بصورت نهایی....ساده نباید بود  و فکر کنیم زاهدی به همین سادگی قبول میکنه...
> 
> *


باشه زنگ بزنین می بینید چی میشه

----------


## mohammadi91

> از ظریف شماره روحانی رو بگیرم چی اون میتونه کاری بکنه ؟



پناه بر خدا شماره بیت رهبری هم بگیرین

----------


## bio97

سلام وقت همگی بخیر آقا گناه ما چیه که سال 85 دیپلم گرفتیم اون زمان تاثیر مثبت بود امیدوار که تاثیر یا حذف بشه یا تاثیرمثبت
 چون واقعا  برای کسانی که سالها 84 تا 92نهایی داشتن مثبت بود
 و ترمیم براشون خیلی سخته 
 امیدوار مثبت شه چون اگه قطعی بشه کنکور دیگه برای کسانی که معدل کمی دارند ارزشی نداره

----------


## ali.rainy

> سلام وقت همگی بخیر آقا گناه ما چیه که سال 85 دیپلم گرفتیم اون زمان تاثیر مثبت بود امیدوار که تاثیر یا حذف بشه یا تاثیرمثبت
>  چون واقعا  برای کسانی که سالها 84 تا 92نهایی داشتن مثبت بود
>  و ترمیم براشون خیلی سخته 
>  امیدوار مثبت شه چون اگه قطعی بشه کنکور دیگه برای کسانی که معدل کمی دارند ارزشی نداره


واقغا من هم همینطور

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> باشه زنگ بزنین می بینید چی میشه


ی مرد باید همیشه از حقش دفاع کنه وگرنه دو روز دیگه حق زنو بچشو میخورن
 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## arnika

> دو تا زیاد نیست
> درسته تشریحیه ولی مباحث با کنکور یکیه و چیز اضافی نمیخونید
> موفق باشی


ممننون....همممون انشاالله موفق باشيم...

----------


## Farhad2052

> بچه ها خیلی ببخشید اینو میگما خودمم معدلم 17 هست و میدونم پارسال به خاطر معدلم عقب افتادم ولی بچه هایی که به معدل اعتراض دارن 24 ساعته اینجان کی وقت میکنن درس بخونن؟منم امیدوارم تاثیر مثبت شه ولی اومدیم تاثیرم برداشتن کنکورو باید خوب بدین یا نه به جای اینا تو 2 ماه اخر درس بخونین بیشتر کمک میکنه امیدوارم از حرفای من ناراحت نشین


اگه 24 ساعته اینجاییم چون واقعا ضربه بدی خوردیم...من به شخصه خودم میدونم اگه بخواد تاثیر قطعی بمونه تلاش کردن و جون کندنم برا کنکور کار پوچی ببش نیست.
همین معدل 16.8 بود که پارسال رتبمو برد 2500 و رتبه دوستمو با درصدای پایین تر ولی معدل 19 و خورده ای رسوند 1008 ...ایشون در حال حاضر پزشکی فسا میخونن و منم اینجا درگیر تاثیر معدل...من اخه چقد باید بیشتر از درصدای پارسالم بزنم که تازه بشه همون رتبه ی 1008 دوستم؟؟؟؟
پس خواهشا تو هوا حرف نزنین و حتما یه دلیلی داشته که اینقدر پی گیر هسیم.
شمام نمیخواد نگران خوندن یا نخوندن ما باشی...و به درس خودتون برسید..تا حالاش که تلاش کردیم این چن روز اخرم روش ...

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اگه 24 ساعته اینجاییم چون واقعا ضربه بدی خوردیم...من به شخصه خودم میدونم اگه بخواد تاثیر قطعی بمونه تلاش کردن و جون کندنم برا کنکور کار پوچی ببش نیست.
> همین معدل 16.8 بود که پارسال رتبمو برد 2500 و رتبه دوستمو با درصدای پایین تر ولی معدل 19 و خورده ای رسوند 1008 ...ایشون در حال حاضر پزشکی فسا میخونن و منم اینجا درگیر تاثیر معدل...من اخه چقد باید بیشتر از درصدای پارسالم بزنم که تازه بشه همون رتبه ی 1008 دوستم؟؟؟؟
> پس خواهشا تو هوا حرف نزنین و حتما یه دلیلی داشته که اینقدر پی گیر هسیم.
> شمام نمیخواد نگران خوندن یا نخوندن ما باشی...و به درس خودتون برسید..تا حالاش که تلاش کردیم این چن روز اخرم روش ...


فرهاد قبول کن که اسم این پیگیری نیست....حداد /لاریجانی و رفقا نه عضو اینجان ن بصورت مهمان میاند
تاثیر معدل افتضاحه...حتی مطمعن ام درصد دوستت حداقل تو هر درس 10 درصد میانگین کمتر از تو بوده
ب همین دلیل تو من و همه کسایی که ناراضی اند بهتره قانونی و محترم امیز این کارو بکنیم
دقیقا همون کاری که برای امتحان دستیاری پارسال پزشکا کردن

----------


## The.Best

نظر شورای نگهبان در مورد طرح سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دوره‌هاي تحصيلات تكميلي در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور

----------


## mohammadi91

> نظر شورای نگهبان در مورد طرح سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دوره‌هاي تحصيلات تكميلي در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور


  شورای نگهبان نظر مجلس رو تایید کرده .

----------


## Dr.ali

> نظر شورای نگهبان در مورد طرح سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دوره‌هاي *تحصيلات تكميلي* در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): تحصیلات تکمیلی ربطی به سراسری داره عایا؟!

----------


## Janvaljan

3


> تحصیلات تکمیلی ربطی به سراسری داره عایا؟!


نه* تحصیلات تکمیلی مربوط به کارشناسی ارشد و و دوره دکتری است.
ربطی به کنکور سراسری نداره*

----------


## bio97

سلام وقت بخیر امیدوارم  فردا تاثیر مثبت بشه 
نظر شما برای فردا چیه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام وقت بخیر امیدوارم  فردا تاثیر مثبت بشه 
> نظر شما برای فردا چیه؟


سلام

دو حالت وجود داره ؛

1ـ تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه مثبت میشه

2ـ تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه ، مثبت میشه

من فکر میکنم تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه و امنیت امتحانات بره بالا بصورت مثبت اعمال بشه

----------


## nacli

خداکنه فردا دیگه وافعا مشخص شه

----------


## hldvlpln

مگه فردا قراره بررسی بشه؟

----------


## The.Best

> سلام
> 
> دو حالت وجود داره ؛
> 
> 1ـ تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه مثبت میشه
> 
> 2ـ تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه ، مثبت میشه
> 
> من فکر میکنم تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه و امنیت امتحانات بره بالا بصورت مثبت اعمال بشه


حالت سوم:تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه قطعی میشه

----------


## biology115

> حالت سوم:تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه قطعی میشه


حالت چهارم : تاثیر قطعی دیگه اعمال نمیشه ، خیالت تخت ...

----------


## saj8jad

> حالت سوم:تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه قطعی میشه


بزرگوار اگر قرار بود تاثیر سوابق قطعی باشه دو بار نمایندگاه به ماده واحده رأی مخالف نمیدادن بعلاوه اینکه دو بار هم به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاعش نمیدادن و ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه فردا قراره بررسی بشه؟


آره داداش

فردا ساعت 8:15 صبح

----------


## biology115

امیدوارم فردا همین جا به هم دیگه گل و شیرینی بدیم ...

به سلامتی همه دوستان ... :Y (397):

----------


## NoBogh

طرفدار پر پروپاقرص اش اصلاح طلب بوده یا اصولگرا ؟ مخالف چی ؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

صد درصد تاثیر نه برای همیشه مثبت می شه نه قطعی بلکه کنکورهای 95 96 97 مثبت خواهد شد

----------


## The.Best

> آره داداش
> 
> فردا ساعت 8:15 صبح


رادیو فرهنگ

----------


## broslee

هروقت تکلیف معدل مشخص بشه ترافیک اینترنت صد کیلو کم میشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام
> 
> دو حالت وجود داره ؛
> 
> 1ـ تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه مثبت میشه
> 
> 2ـ تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه ، مثبت میشه
> 
> من فکر میکنم تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه و امنیت امتحانات بره بالا بصورت مثبت اعمال بشه


سلام آقا سجاد. خوبی؟ چ خبر داداش؟


آقا تا اونجایی ک من اطلاع دارم ظاهرا فردا قراره این طرح مطرح بشه ک فقط برای سال 95 تاثیر مثبت اعلام بشه و بقیه همون قطعی بمونه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## The.Best

> آره داداش
> 
> فردا ساعت 8:15 صبح


راستی آقا سجاد، صحن علنی مجلسو فقط رادیو فرهنگ پخش زنده داره؟ تلویزیون تصویری پخش نمیکنه؟

----------


## The.Best

صحن علنی مجلسو فقط رادیو فرهنگ پخش زنده داره؟ تلویزیون تصویری پخش نمیکنه؟

----------


## Nikolai

بخدا مردیم از بس تاپیک درمورد تاثیر معدل دیدیم بابا تاپیک یکی رو ملاک قرار بدین بقیه رو حذف کنین اینجوری نمی شه که هر کی از راه می رسه ی تاپیک بزنه :Y (667):

----------


## The.Best

> بخدا مردیم از بس تاپیک درمورد تاثیر معدل دیدیم بابا تاپیک یکی رو ملاک قرار بدین بقیه رو حذف کنین اینجوری نمی شه که هر کی از راه می رسه ی تاپیک بزنه


حرف حساب

----------


## Dan_Gh

> هروقت تکلیف معدل مشخص بشه ترافیک اینترنت صد کیلو کم میشه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): فعالیت دوستان در این فروم،نصف میشه...
ر.ا:دوستان ما رو در جریان لحظه به لحظه ی مجلس فردا بذارین... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> صحن علنی مجلسو فقط رادیو فرهنگ پخش زنده داره؟ تلویزیون تصویری پخش نمیکنه؟


نه داداش ...فقط رادیو فرهنگ...تلویزیون فقط استیضاح و اینارو پخش میکنه...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام آقا سجاد. خوبی؟ چ خبر داداش؟
> 
> 
> آقا تا اونجایی ک من اطلاع دارم ظاهرا فردا قراره این طرح مطرح بشه ک فقط برای سال 95 تاثیر مثبت اعلام بشه و بقیه همون قطعی بمونه


سلام محمد جان  :Yahoo (81):  ، الحمدلله  :Yahoo (1):  سلامتی + کنکور!  :Y (551): 

این طرح مربوط به جلسه گذشته بودش داداش که تبصره هفتش در مورد این بود که تاثیر صرفا واسه 95 مثبت باشه و ...



حالا معلوم نیست پیشنهاد و طرح بعدی کمیسیون که امروز قراره در موردش بحث و بررسی صورت بگیره چی هستش ، ان شاء الله حدود 3 ساعت دیگه مشخص میشه  :Y (551):

----------


## saj8jad

> راستی آقا سجاد، صحن علنی مجلسو فقط رادیو فرهنگ پخش زنده داره؟ تلویزیون تصویری پخش نمیکنه؟


آره داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، میتونی صوت صحن علنی رو از رادیو فرهنگ 106 fm زنده گوش بدی  :Yahoo (1): 

نه داداش تی وی پخش نمیکنه

----------


## Dan_Gh

شروع نشده هنوز جلسه؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nacli

> شروع نشده هنوز جلسه؟


هشت و ربع شروع میشه ولی فک کنم طرفای ساعت 9 برسن ب مسئله معدل

----------


## Dan_Gh

> هشت و ربع شروع میشه ولی فک کنم طرفای ساعت 9 برسن ب مسئله معدل


 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): همینجوری کشش میدن...5 ماهه پدرمون در اومد...خدا کنه نتیجه بده... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## nacli

> همینجوری کشش میدن...5 ماهه پدرمون در اومد...خدا کنه نتیجه بده...


بابا شما که سومین و سال بعد کنکور دارین. ما رو بگو ک یه ماه و نیم دیگه کنکورمونه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Tzar

شروع شد دوستان 
رادیو فرهنگ - پخش زنده رادیو فرهنگدر ايران صدا

----------


## Tzar

مثل دفعه های قبلی اول تاثیر معدل بررسی میشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

رییس مجلس آقای لاریجانی است

----------


## The.Best

> رییس مجلس آقای لاریجانی است


بهتر...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بابا شما که سومین و سال بعد کنکور دارین. ما رو بگو ک یه ماه و نیم دیگه کنکورمونه


!!!!داداش 19 سالمه...ما هم مثه خودتونیم.. :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17):  سومیا که خوش بحالشون...

----------


## nimaniko

کاش باز ارجاع ندن به کمیسیون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## The.Best

> سومیا که خوش بحالشون...


چرا؟

----------


## nacli

عاغا همین الان بررسی میشه

----------


## The.Best

اولین مورد است...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> چرا؟


الان از همه چی خبر دارن...نهایی رو جدی تر میگیرن..وقت بیشتری دارن تا کنکور سال دیگه...اگه خرداد خراب شد،میتونن شهریور برن ترمیم...نه 1 ماه قبل از کنکورشون... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nacli

یا ابوالفضل  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> یا ابوالفضل


باز دعوا شد؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Tzar

فک کنم میخواد یه غلطی بکنه این یارو

----------


## nacli

عدد 2 رو نشون دادن. نمیدونم یعنی چی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nimaniko

بوی قطعی میاد

----------


## nacli

فک کنم قراره قطعی شه

----------


## Dan_Gh

> عدد 2 رو نشون دادن. نمیدونم یعنی چی


2 که یعنی مخالف فک کنم....2 واسه چی؟

----------


## The.Best

2 یعنی مخالفت...

----------


## The.Best

> فک کنم قراره قطعی شه


...

----------


## Tzar

کاش دفعه قبلی مثبت میشد : (((

----------


## politician

میخوادقطعی کنه

----------


## nacli

قطعی میشه. فقط خداکنه ترمیم رو تاثیر بدن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dan_Gh

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): زاهدی و فیاضی هستن...نه؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## nacli

ب این پیامک ها نگاه نکنیذ  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nacli

تجارتخانه های آموزشی امروز: هامون سبطی

----------


## The.Best

فیاضی...

----------


## Tzar

فیاضی بی شرف

----------


## nacli

خخخخخخ نامرد فیاضی بود. نامرد کثیف

----------


## Dan_Gh

> ب این پیامک ها نگاه نکنیذ


کی میگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
پس به چی نگاه شه...!خوب که از ما قراره امتحان بگیرن...

----------


## The.Best

> کی میگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پس به چی نگاه شه...!خوب که از ما قرار امتحان بگیرن...


فیاضی میگه...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> فیاضی میگه...


نکبت...میدونسم گند میزنه.... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (14): کی به این رأی داده بوده آخه...؟

----------


## The.Best

> فیاضی میگه...


باز دوره دهم دیگه نیست...

----------


## nimaniko

اینم چرت گف : )))))))
ولی دمش گرم گول میخورن

----------


## The.Best

اینم خوب میگه...

----------


## The.Best

از مثال نماینده و معدلش خوشمان آمد...

----------


## Amirkabir

دمش گرم ، داره خوب میگه ، میتونه راضی کنه نماینده ها رو

----------


## Dan_Gh

> باز دوره دهم دیگه نیست...


آره خدا رو شکر...خدا کنه بدتراش نباشن....

----------


## Dan_Gh

کیه این؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

یا حضرت عباس

----------


## nimaniko

> کیه این؟


احمدی

----------


## The.Best

الان رای گیری برای تاثیر قطعی است...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

]چی شد؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amirkabir

> کیه این؟


احمدی بود ، غیرت نماینده ها رو به جوش آورد با گفتن اسم شهر ها

----------


## The.Best

اگه رای نیاره میره باز کمیسیون...
اگه هم رای بیاره پیشنهاد مثبت شدن رو ارائه میدن....

----------


## nacli

بابا این 80 درصدی ک تو میگی، همه دانشگاه آزاد آشغالن

----------


## Dan_Gh

> الان رای گیری برای تاثیر قطعی است...


اوووه...الان رأی گیریه؟

----------


## Mohsen2

خیالتون راحت اینا رای نمیدن

----------


## Tzar

مرتیکه ح*ز اون 80 درصد ماله دانشگاهی علمی شخمی قومبوز آباده !!!! بی شرف

----------


## Amirkabir

الان یک نماینده دیگه هم میتونه بیاد مخالفت کنه ؟ مثل توکلی ؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

الان چی شده؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دم آقای احمدی لاشکی گرم. خیلی پخته و سنجیده و با آمار حرف زد

آقای صابری گند زد.

میگه ما ک نگفتیم قطعی است اصن حواسش نیس موافق تاثیر قطعی هست ک آقای فیاضی گفته ها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nacli

> الان یک نماینده دیگه هم میتونه بیاد مخالفت کنه ؟ مثل توکلی ؟


نه وقت اون نماینده رو هم احمدی استفاده کرد

----------


## The.Best

احمدی نماینده کجاست؟ اسمش چیه؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

فقط یا حضرت ابولفضل عباس
تموم تنم میلرزه

----------


## Amirkabir

تو کمسیون قبلا فقط زاهدی میخواست قطعی بشه  ، الان همه ی کمسیون آموزش و پرورش میخوان که قطعی بشه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

مورد عذاب عامون قرار بگیری مردک :Yahoo (101):

----------


## nacli

توکلی

----------


## Dan_Gh

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): کاش زاهدی و فیاضی رو راه نمیدادن....

----------


## The.Best

توکلی...

----------


## Tzar

توکلی هم کلا حال نداره :d

----------


## nacli

چه حول کرده

----------


## The.Best

توکلی راست میگه...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

ما هم دلمون خوشه
تو این مملکت هر کی میخواد کار خودشو راه بندازه و حرف خودشو به کرسی بشونه
ما هم فقط خودمونو مچل کردیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## nacli

سنجش و اندازه گیری؟؟؟  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  یاد فیزیک افتادم

----------


## Amirkabir

چرا لاریجانی این طوری میکنه ؟ گوش کن مرد داره اشتباه میکنه

----------


## The.Best

رای گیری داره انجام میشه...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> چرا لاریجانی این طوری میکنه ؟ گوش کن مرد داره اشتباه میکنه


وای نه....همه چی به اون بستگی داره...چی میگه؟؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

یا حضرت عباس

----------


## fantom

بابا بیخیال 

همون اولم معلوم بود با یه لابی همه چی رو حل میکنن

----------


## The.Best

تصویب شد

----------


## arnika

وووووووووووووويي نگيد...ميخاد قطعي شه؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

> تصویب شد


تأثیر قطعی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amirkabir

تاثیر قطعی تصویب شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

یکی یه چیزی بگه......... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

نه هنوز

----------


## Tzar

احمدی تمام امیدم به توعه

----------


## arnika

اه................مردم از استرس....

----------


## nimaniko

الان قطعی تصویبه اگه الحاقی احمدی لاشکی رای نیاره قطعیه رای بیاره مثبته

----------


## Amirkabir

عالی میگه این احمدی

----------


## nacli

شمالیا بریزین روی این کوچک زاده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Tzar

این گاو چرون دیگه کیه ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nimaniko

وات دا اف  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): |||||||||||||||||||||
این ابله کیه

----------


## nacli

قُبول ghobul :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

از کجا گوش میدین؟

----------


## nimaniko

این بچه اش معدل بالاس اومد یه سسی بگه بره

----------


## Tzar

> از کجا گوش میدین؟


http://radio.iranseda.ir/Live/?ch=16

----------


## The.Best

http://radio.iranseda.ir/Live/?ch=16

----------


## nacli

نامرد آخه کی شب کنکور تست کار میکنه؟؟؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Chelsea

نماینده ملتو حرف نمیتونه بزنه
 :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nimaniko

مملکت دسته اینا بودااا : )))))))))))))
=))))))))))))))) تست در شب کنکور

----------


## Tzar

ببین کیا رفتن مجلس !
یا قران ! 
کی به این یارو رای داده ؟اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چیه

----------


## The.Best

> مملکت دسته اینا بودااا : )))))))))))))
> =))))))))))))))) تست در شب کنکور


واقعا...

----------


## Mr.mTf

رو کدوم موجه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

106.0

----------


## Dan_Gh

> از کجا گوش میدین؟


رادیو فرهنگ

----------


## Mr.mTf

این پیشنهاد ب دانش اموزان ضربه می زند  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
سخن بزرگان

----------


## Tzar

> اين كيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


زاهدیه فک کنم

----------


## ali2015

ای :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): ن شغال کیه

----------


## Dan_Gh

> این پیشنهاد ب دانش اموزان ضربه می زند 
> سخن بزرگان


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): خدایا...اینا از بس پول گرفتن...نمیدونن چی بگن

----------


## sanjab

بابا همش شدن ***** که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

یعنی فقط داره بول شیت میگه

----------


## Chelsea

نمیدونن سره چی دارنت بحث میکنن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یا خدا ...

----------


## nimaniko

چهار

----------


## ali2015

. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mr.mTf

دارن رای می گیرن  :Yahoo (17): 
دولت نظری نداره
کمسیون مخالف

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بدبخت شدیم

----------


## Chelsea

**** تو مجلس

----------


## Tzar

هییییییییییییییی !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dan_Gh

ینی بعد از 5 ماه و چند روز و 1 ساعت و این همه اس ام اس...هنوز ما باید بمیریم و زنده شیم........ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Tzar

مثبت  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## alireza378

تبصره ی الحاقی تاثیر مثبت تصویت نشد  :Yahoo (21): 
الآن دارن برای سال 95 رای گیری میکنن

----------


## Mr.mTf

جعفری میگه  مثبت95
طرح بابای قبلی رای نیاورد

----------


## fatimaaas

میشه یکی بگه چی به چیه الان؟ من همش دارم کامنتارو میخونم اما چیزی نمیفهمم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mr.mTf

رای اوررررررد

----------


## nacli

عاغا مثبت شد

----------


## Tzar

تاثیر مثبت برای سال 95

----------


## saj8jad

95 مثبت شد

----------


## Mr.mTf

95 مثبت

----------


## Dan_Gh

> میشه یکی بگه چی به چیه الان؟ من همش دارم کامنتارو میخونم اما چیزی نمیفهمم


رو به بدبختی داریم میریم...رأی گیری واسه 95-مثبته

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

آره برای امسال مثبته ! همتون هم همین امسال قبول میشید !!!

----------


## Amirkabir

95 مثبت شد

----------


## Dan_Gh

تبریییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییک...خدا صدامونو شنیدا :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.mTf

بر طبل شادانههه بکووووب

----------


## politician

احمدی بایدمیگفت تاسال98مثبت باشه

----------


## Dan_Gh

دوستان واسه تبریک یه تاپیک بزنید ... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## The.Best

> 95 مثبت شد


یک کلام از مادر عروس

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> آره برای امسال مثبته ! همتون هم همین امسال قبول میشید !!!


96 های عزیز نهایی رو جدی بگیرید :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali2015

خدایا شکر تبریک
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## fatimaaas

یعنی دیگه با خیال راحت برم درسمو بخونم؟  :Yahoo (20):  باز یه بامبولی سر این در نمیارن؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> یک کلام از مادر عروس


نشده ینی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بر طبل شادانههه بکووووب 
> فایل پیوست 54326


خدایی اینا نماینده ملتن....نه یه مشت چوپون... :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## fantom

خدارو شکر 

کاشکی سالهای بعدم مثبت میشد، شاید یکی یه اتفاقی بیفته بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه

ولی بازم کاچی به از هیچی

----------


## Dan_Gh

> یعنی دیگه با خیال راحت برم درسمو بخونم؟  باز یه بامبولی سر این در نمیارن؟


آره عمو جون.....تبریک به همه ی دوستان کنکوری ....

----------


## امیر ارسلان

الان مطمعنیم دگه؟؟
فردا صب پا نشن بزنن تو کاسه کوزمون :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> خدارو شکر 
> 
> کاشکی سالهای بعدم مثبت میشد، شاید یکی یه اتفاقی بیفته بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه
> 
> ولی بازم کاچی به از هیچی


دیگه حالا تا اون موقع...و نماینده های جدید...1 سالم وقت واسه ترمیم داره... :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## DR-ALI

تبریک به کسایی که امسال کنکور دارن . سال 96 خدا به خیر کنه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> تبریک به کسایی که امسال کنکور دارن . سال 96 خدا به خیر کنه


تو دی ماه میتونی ترمیم کنی 
حتی تو خرداد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> الان مطمعنیم دگه؟؟
> فردا صب پا نشن بزنن تو کاسه کوزمون


نه داداش...
مام میریم تو کاسه کوزشون....به هر حال لشکری هستیم....800 هزار نفر :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> تو دی ماه میتونی ترمیم کنی 
> حتی تو خرداد


شهریورم میتونه...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> تبریک به کسایی که امسال کنکور دارن . سال 96 خدا به خیر کنه


کنکوری های 96 حواسشون ب کتبی پیش هم باشه ک اینطوری ک این رئیس و روسا گفتن تو این جلسه جوری میخوان 96 ها رو با نمره کتبی نقره داغ کنن ک تا چند سال جاش بمونه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR-ALI

اره ولی ترمیم کجا تاثیر مثبت کجا  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## arnika

اخ جووووووووووووون اين كيه ميحرفه الان؟؟
خععلي دمش گرمه

----------


## Dan_Gh

> اره ولی ترمیم کجا تاثیر مثبت کجا


ترمیم کنی ،دیگه خیالت راحته...چه مثبت شه چه قطعی،تو جلویی...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> اخ جووووووووووووون اين كيه ميحرفه الان؟؟
> خععلي دمش گرمه


مگه هنوزم هس؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

96 چی شاید نشد اقا 95 ...
پ ن : گفتم که مثبت میشه

----------


## DR-ALI

ایشالاه امسال قبول می شم .خدابزرگه :Y (430):

----------


## arnika

> مگه هنوزم هس؟


واس الحاقيه بعده و مناطق ولي اولش گفت اين بي عدالتيه ك يكي ك پدرشو مادرش اساتادن بگن توهررشته و هرجايي قبول شو بعد دانشگاه و رشتت رو عوض ميكنيم و منتقلت ميكنيم...
بعد چهل سال اين كاملا بي عدالتيه و بايد ب مردم پاسخ دااد

----------


## Tzar

خدایی اومد : ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Mr.mTf

مفتح چقدر خوب بود

----------


## ali.rainy

تاثیر معدل چی شد؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ایشالاه امسال قبول می شم .خدابزرگه


داداش امسال اگه تونستی از دست این معدل فرار کنی ک رفتی و خوشا ب سعادتت.

اگه نرفتی سوم رو حتما حتما برو ترمیم کن هر درسی ک زیر 19 هست پیش رو هم ک نقره داغ میشی  :Yahoo (50): (چون بعید میدونم ترمیم پیش دانشگاهی اجرایی بشه چون هنوز تو سومش موندن)

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اولا 95ها مثبت شدند تبریک می گم بهشون از 96 به بعد  قطعی ولی خدا وکیلی اقای احمدی طرحش رو خیلی بد طرح کرد اومد گفت برای همیشه مثبت بشه معلومه که رای نمیدن باید می گفت تا زمانی که اموزش و پرورش امتحانات رو سه ساله برگزار کنه مثبت بشه ولی واقعا خوش به حال اون معدل پایینی که داوطلب کنکور 95 است وتا الان کنکور رو ترکونده واقعا در پزشکی رو به این افراد باز شد تبریک می گم بهشون

----------


## Dan_Gh

> تاثیر معدل چی شد؟


واسه 95 مثبت...

----------


## politician

> اولا 95ها مثبت شدند تبریک می گم بهشون از 96 به بعد  قطعی ولی خدا وکیلی اقای احمدی طرحش رو خیلی بد طرح کرد اومد گفت برای همیشه مثبت بشه معلومه که رای نمیدن باید می گفت تا زمانی که اموزش و پرورش امتحانات رو سه ساله برگزار کنه مثبت بشه ولی واقعا خوش به حال اون معدل پایینی که داوطلب کنکور 95 است وتا الان کنکور رو ترکونده واقعا در پزشکی رو به این افراد باز شد تبریک می گم بهشون


خاک برسراحمدی

----------


## Mr.mTf

اقا دارن ب مناطق گیر میدن
معدل زود تموم کردن دیدن بیکارن 
گفتن چیکار کنیم
ب مناطق گیر بدیم

----------


## ali.rainy

> واسه 95 مثبت...


سال های بعد چی شد؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

ولی چه صدای گوش خراشی دارن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## arnika

> سال های بعد چی شد؟


بنا ب نظرات كارشناسي متفاوته... ولي خب فك كنم تاثير داشته باشه واستون....

----------


## konkur100

مناطق تصویب نشد

----------


## Dan_Gh

> سال های بعد چی شد؟


قطعی فعلا...تا مجلس جدید بیاد رو کار

----------


## Tzar

ای بابا ! این یارو باز اومد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## konkur100

اقا خانوم تبریک تبریک . بلاخره تکلیف این معدل مشخص شد .

----------


## ali.rainy

یعنی برای سال بعد برم ترمیم بدم

----------


## Dan_Gh

جریان چیه الان؟؟

----------


## arnika

اه.....مردك...بره بميره....
خاك برسرش با اون عقل نداشتش...

----------


## konkur100

لاریجانی کوچک زاده رو پوکوند . خخخخخخخ

----------


## Tzar

واااااااییییی این کیه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
لاریجانی هم تعجب کرده

----------


## arnika

> یعنی برای سال بعد برم ترمیم بدم


ارررررررررررررره حتمن... برو ك هوا واسه سالاي بعد پسه...
واس هرنمره زير 19 برو...

----------


## Dan_Gh

الان چی شده تو مجلس؟

----------


## ali.rainy

خدا لعنت کند باغث و بانیش رو

----------


## The.Best

> لاریجانی کوچک زاده رو پوکوند . خخخخخخخ


کوچک نژاد بود...

----------


## DR-ALI

اره باید سعی و تلاش بیشتر کنم . البته ممکنه سال 96 هم مثبت شه ولی ایندفه 9 ماه لفت میدن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

> یک کلام از مادر عروس


دست شما درد نکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.rainy

ای خدای من
حالا چه کنم

----------


## politician

برایکی مثل من که سال بهدمیخوادبامدرک ریاضی کنکورتجربی بدم چیکارکنم؟وقتی 18درصدتاثیرداده میشه؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

> ای خدای من
> حالا چه کنم


داوش خو 1 سال وقت داری!!!3 بار میتونی ترمیم کنی...
البته مجلس جدید واسه اینکه خودشو نشون بده،شاید کاری کرد...

----------


## DR-ALI

نگفتن سال بعد قطعی گفت دوباره بررس می کنن

----------


## ali.rainy

> داوش خو 1 سال وقت داری!!!3 بار میتونی ترمیم کنی...


سه بار 
فکر نکنم
ترمیم فقط یک باره

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> یعنی برای سال بعد برم ترمیم بدم



داداش شما اگه کنکوری 96 هستید حتما حتما حتما برو همه نمره ها سومت ک کم شده رو ترمیم کن

حالا پیش رو فعلا کاری از دستت بر نمیاد ولی سوم رو برو ترمیم کن ک هیچ بعید نیس قطعی بمونه باز :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> سه بار 
> فکر نکنم
> ترمیم فقط یک باره


منظورم 1 بار در 3 بازه ی زمانی بود...خرداد شهریور دی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> نگفتن سال بعد قطعی گفت دوباره بررس می کنن


حالا شما بشین ب این جمله دل خوش کن بعدا ببین چطوری نقره داغت میکنن ک نفهمی از کدوم ور خوردی
 :Yahoo (20): 

عزیزه من شما برو سومتو ترمیم کن اگه نمره هات کمه. دوس داری زندگیت دست تصمیم آقایون باشه؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## The.Best

> سلام
> 
> دو حالت وجود داره ؛
> 
> 1ـ تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه مثبت میشه
> 
> 2ـ تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه ، مثبت میشه
> 
> من فکر میکنم تاثیر سوابق تا زمانی که سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه و امنیت امتحانات بره بالا بصورت مثبت اعمال بشه





> حالت سوم:تاثیر سوابق برای همیشه قطعی میشه





> بزرگوار اگر قرار بود تاثیر سوابق قطعی باشه دو بار نمایندگاه به ماده واحده رأی مخالف نمیدادن بعلاوه اینکه دو بار هم به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاعش نمیدادن و ...


یادش بخیر...

----------


## nacli

عاغا الان ک مثبت شده ترمیم کنم باز هم یا بچسبم ب جمعبندی؟

----------


## armin313

واقعا بعضی از افراد انجمن خیلی عقده ای ان،شاد نباشین میگن ،میگن نمیتونی قبول شی و فلان.
داداش تو نمیتونی و نتونستی چرا میگی بقیه نتونن.
با این همه افکار منفی زنده ای؟
داداش لاتی یا تو خونه دستت لاته زیر دوشی؟؟؟
ما با ایهام میکنیم زندگی رو.
و جمله آخر:
با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است.

----------


## mohammadi91

سلام دوستان تبریک ..ای کاش که تکلیف سال بعد هم مشخص بود چون معلوم نیست که کنکور چه طور بدیم البته فراموش نکنیم کسی که معدلش بالا هست هنوز هم از ما جلو هست ولی به نظر من اگه کسی هم برای ترمیم امادگی داره حتما انجام بده چون که نمره تشریحی راحت تر هست البته اگه امادگی داره ..
البته تاثیر مثبت برای افراد  معدل پایینی خوب هست که  در کنکور درصد خیلی بالایی رو بزنن ..بچه ها این رو انگار فراموش کردن الان ببینید چه قدر جشن بگیرن که البته امیدوارم بعد کنکور هم همین باشه ولی درکل خوش به حال معدل بالا ها با درصدمتوسط قبول میشن من واقعا امیدوارم طرح ترمیم بمونه چون که فایده اون خیلی بیشتر هست افرادی که کنکور شرکت کردن می دونن کنکور خیلی سخت تر هست .

----------


## konkur100

> واقعا بعضی از افراد انجمن خیلی عقده ای ان،شاد نباشین میگن ،میگن نمیتونی قبول شی و فلان.
> داداش تو نمیتونی و نتونستی چرا میگی بقیه نتونن.
> با این همه افکار منفی زنده ای؟
> داداش لاتی یا تو خونه دستت لاته زیر دوشی؟؟؟
> ما با ایهام میکنیم زندگی رو.
> و جمله آخر:
> با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است.


دوست خوبم شما منظورت کیه ؟ همه خوشحالن که !
کسی فعلا از ناامیدی حرف نمیزنه که

----------


## DR-ALI

اگه امسال نشد که بعید می دونم . ترمیم شرکت می کنم

----------


## mohammadi91

> داوش خو 1 سال وقت داری!!!3 بار میتونی ترمیم کنی...
> البته مجلس جدید واسه اینکه خودشو نشون بده،شاید کاری کرد...


---
یک بار میتونه ترمیم کنه نه سه بار!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> واقعا بعضی از افراد انجمن خیلی عقده ای ان،شاد نباشین میگن ،میگن نمیتونی قبول شی و فلان.
> داداش تو نمیتونی و نتونستی چرا میگی بقیه نتونن.
> با این همه افکار منفی زنده ای؟
> داداش لاتی یا تو خونه دستت لاته زیر دوشی؟؟؟
> ما با ایهام میکنیم زندگی رو.
> و جمله آخر:
> با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است.


با خداوندم همه چیز ممکن است پس با همون قطعی هم میشد قبول شد دیگه ؟؟
بنده خدا برو تاپیک پارسالیا رو نگاه کن وقتی نتیجشون اومده چندتاشون چیزی ک میخواستن نشده !
شما فک میکنی امسال برا ما مثبت شده دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداریم و همه چیز عالی میشه ؟ 
زهی خیال ...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> ---
> یک بار میتونه ترمیم کنه نه سه بار!!!


گفتم که...منظورم 1 بار در 3 فرجه ی زمانی بود

----------


## mohammadi91

> با خداوندم همه چیز ممکن است پس با همون قطعی هم میشد قبول شد دیگه ؟؟
> بنده خدا برو تاپیک پارسالیا رو نگاه کن وقتی نتیجشون اومده چندتاشون چیزی ک میخواستن نشده !
> شما فک میکنی امسال برا ما مثبت شده دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداریم و همه چیز عالی میشه ؟ 
> زهی خیال ...



--
همین به نظر من که تاثیر مثبت هم تاثیر داره ولی اکثرا 4 تا مقاله نشر دریافت رو خوندن فکر میکنن همون هست ..البته قطعا تاثیر مثبت از قطعی بهتره اونم در صورتی که کنکور خیلی خیلی خوب باشه که امیدوارم خوب باشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> عاغا الان ک مثبت شده ترمیم کنم باز هم یا بچسبم ب جمعبندی؟


اگه امسال مطمعنی میری و دیگه نمیخوای 96 بمونی نمیخواد بری ترمیم.

ولی اگه حتی یه درصد هم فکر میکنی 96 ممکنه باز بخوای مهمون کنکور بشی برو ترمیم کن ک دیگه فرصت دوباره ترمیم نداری :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> شما فک میکنی امسال برا ما مثبت شده دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداریم و همه چیز عالی میشه ؟ 
> زهی خیال ...


یه فرقی باید بین معدل بالا با پایین باشه که!!  والا من اخرین بار که با جاسم کرار صحبت میکردم اونم موافق تاثیر مثبت بود.دیگه چرا ناشکری؟ بزن کنکورتو بترکون دیگه.رستگار رحمانی!!!

----------


## Mr.mTf

جام قاضی پور  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (94): 
من برم 
موفق باشید

----------


## Dan_Gh

> با خداوندم همه چیز ممکن است پس با همون قطعی هم میشد قبول شد دیگه ؟؟
> بنده خدا برو تاپیک پارسالیا رو نگاه کن وقتی نتیجشون اومده چندتاشون چیزی ک میخواستن نشده !
> شما فک میکنی امسال برا ما مثبت شده دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداریم و همه چیز عالی میشه ؟ 
> زهی خیال ...


داداش یه سریا هستن مثل همون"mehdi.den" که اخراج شد....اعصاب خودتو خرد نکن...کسی که با یه مسئله احساسی برخورد میکنه،با منطق چیزی حالیش نمیشه...
ر.ا:سهمیه هیئت علمی چی شد؟

----------


## arnika

> عاغا الان ک مثبت شده ترمیم کنم باز هم یا بچسبم ب جمعبندی؟


والا منكه فردا بايد برم ترميم واس شيمي...بن
ظرم ترميم كنيم بهتره...چون بهرحال شايد ديدي شامل حال تاثيرمثبته بشيم...

----------


## armin313

اوه اوه چقد سوز داری که مثبت شده عزیزم..
با مابد نباش ،فک کن یکم سنجیده...
من خودم معدلم 19/15 هست و الان خوشحالم برا همه کسایی که از حالا یه نفس میکشین،تو معدل بالایی نیستی گفتم که دست لاته زیر دوشی شمایی ههه
بیا بازم ساز مخالف بزن
من فقط میخندم بهت ههههه

----------


## mohammadi91

> اگه امسال مطمعنی میری و دیگه نمیخوای 96 بمونی نمیخواد بری ترمیم.
> 
> ولی اگه حتی یه درصد هم فکر میکنی 96 ممکنه باز بخوای مهمون کنکور بشی برو ترمیم کن ک دیگه فرصت دوباره ترمیم نداری


---اگه به نظر خودتون کنکور رو خیلی خوب میدین و اطمینان دارین که هیچ اگه نه ترمیم  خیلی بهتر هست چون امکان نمره بهتر بالاست در ضمن اکثر معدل بالا هاشانس بیشتری دارن 
البته باید فهمید که چه نمره ای کسب کردین .

----------


## aliiran20

*جالبه ...خب به 95 ای ها تبریک میگم ....ولی جالب بود احمدی گفت سنجش گفته اگر 35 درصد تاثیر قطعی بشه  کسی زیر معدل 19/16 پزشکی قبول نمیشه ..من واقعا متاسفم....*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

بچه ها به نظرتون ترمیم شهریور خوبه یا دی منظورم سطح سوالاتش است؟

----------


## nacli

> اگه امسال مطمعنی میری و دیگه نمیخوای 96 بمونی نمیخواد بری ترمیم.
> 
> ولی اگه حتی یه درصد هم فکر میکنی 96 ممکنه باز بخوای مهمون کنکور بشی برو ترمیم کن ک دیگه فرصت دوباره ترمیم نداری


من فارغ التحصیلم. امسال هم حتما باید برم!!! دیروز هم اولین امتحان ترمیم رو دادم اما الان شک دارم ک واسه بعدیا هم وقت بذارم یا ن . میترسم وقت بذارم ولی ب 95 نرسه

----------


## ali1375-0016

> بچه ها به نظرتون ترمیم شهریور خوبه یا دی منظورم سطح سوالاتش است؟


بارم بندی شه9ریور از نوبت اول بیشتر میاد .به مراتب از خرداد اسون تر.چون میخان بچه ها قبول شن .در ضمن با تاثیر مثبت رتبه 1 هم میشه شد

----------


## fatimaaas

برین سر درس و مشقتون دیگه :Yahoo (14):  :Yahoo (21): میام میبینم کلی کامنت گذاشتین فک میکنم حتما باز یه چیزی شده  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *جالبه ...خب به 95 ای ها تبریک میگم ....ولی جالب بود احمدی گفت سنجش گفته اگر 35 درصد تاثیر قطعی بشه  کسی زیر معدل 19/16 پزشکی قبول نمیشه ..من واقعا متاسفم....*


داداش استدلال و پیشگویی شماکاملا درست از اب در اومد اینا همون کاری رو کردن که تو بهم گفتی

----------


## arnika

> داداش یه سریا هستن مثل همون"mehdi.den" که اخراج شد....اعصاب خودتو خرد نکن...کسی که با یه مسئله احساسی برخورد میکنه،با منطق چیزی حالیش نمیشه...
> ر.ا:سهمیه هیئت علمی چی شد؟


اخ كاش سهميه هيئت علمي رو هم حذف كنن...خععلي زورداره والا.........

----------


## bio97

به نظر شما برای سال 96 چی میشه؟
 خیلی عالیه واسه 95 مثبت شد
ای کاش واسه سال 96 برای دیپلم های 84 تا 92 مثبت بشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> من فارغ التحصیلم. امسال هم حتما باید برم!!! دیروز هم اولین امتحان ترمیم رو دادم اما الان شک دارم ک واسه بعدیا هم وقت بذارم یا ن . میترسم وقت بذارم ولی ب 95 نرسه


اگه یه درصد هم فکر موندن نداری ترمیم رو بنداز کنار و بشین درستو بخون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## arnika

> من فارغ التحصیلم. امسال هم حتما باید برم!!! دیروز هم اولین امتحان ترمیم رو دادم اما الان شک دارم ک واسه بعدیا هم وقت بذارم یا ن . میترسم وقت بذارم ولی ب 95 نرسه


ي درصد فك كن ب 95 برسه....
يجورايي شانسيه و ريسكي...
ولي خب بنظرم ترميمو شركت كنيم بهتره...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> یه فرقی باید بین معدل بالا با پایین باشه که!!  والا من اخرین بار که با جاسم کرار صحبت میکردم اونم موافق تاثیر مثبت بود.دیگه چرا ناشکری؟ بزن کنکورتو بترکون دیگه.رستگار رحمانی!!!


خدا شفاتون بده انشاءالله

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> به نظر شما برای سال 96 چی میشه؟
>  خیلی عالیه واسه 95 مثبت شد
> ای کاش واسه سال 96 برای دیپلم های 84 تا 92 مثبت بشه


آقا من هی دارم میگم فکر میکنید شوخی میکنم


والا کنکوری های 95 از دستشون در رفت
حالا شما شاهد باش ببین چطوری کنکوری های 96 رو نقره داغ میکنن(حرف از تاثیر 35 درصدی هست) :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mohammadi91

> بارم بندی شه9ریور از نوبت اول بیشتر میاد .به مراتب از خرداد اسون تر.چون میخان بچه ها قبول شن .در ضمن با تاثیر مثبت رتبه 1 هم میشه شد


---
میشه شعاری صحبت نکنیم با تاثیر مثبت رتبه یک شد ...حتما رستگار رو میگین داستان رستگار خیلی فرق میکرد ..دور از جان معدل بالا ها اونها از بین نرفتن که ....
رستگار یک نابغه بود قبل از کنکور 88 هم چند سال قبل کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرد و رتبه ش33 بود بعد چند سال محروم شد بنا به دلایلی ولی دوباره کنکور داد.

----------


## nacli

> ي درصد فك كن ب 95 برسه....
> يجورايي شانسيه و ريسكي...
> ولي خب بنظرم ترميمو شركت كنيم بهتره...


ترمیم همین خرداد رو میگی دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> آقا من هی دارم میگم فکر میکنید شوخی میکنموالا کنکوری های 95 از دستشون در رفتحالا شما شاهد باش ببین چطوری کنکوری های 96 رو نقره داغ میکنن(حرف از تاثیر 35 درصدی هست)


والله من نمی دونم چرا بعضی از بچه ها خوش خیالن و فکر می کنن 96 رو هم مثبت می کنن. بابا دیگه با اومدن ترمیم تاثیر قطعی می شه که هیچ فکر کنم بیشترش هم کنن

----------


## mohammadi91

> آقا من هی دارم میگم فکر میکنید شوخی میکنم
> 
> 
> والا کنکوری های 95 از دستشون در رفت
> حالا شما شاهد باش ببین چطوری کنکوری های 96 رو نقره داغ میکنن(حرف از تاثیر 35 درصدی هست)


بیخودی بچه ها رو نترسونیم حالا که برای ما مثبت شده اگه به حدس هست شاید مجلس جدید تاثیر رو کمتر کرد هیچی مشخص نیست

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> بیخودی بچه ها رو نترسونیم حالا که برای ما مثبت شده اگه به حدس هست شاید مجلس جدید تاثیر رو کمتر کرد هیچی مشخص نیست


دیگه به مجلس جدید نمی ره که اینا گفتن خود شورای سنجش برای کنکور 96 به بعد تصمیم بگیره

----------


## arnika

ولي بنظرمنم واس 96  تاثيرش بيشتره.....
و خب اينو زودتر اعلام ميكنن....چون علكي ك نميان ترميم رو بزارن بعد همينجوري تاثيرم مثبت باشه...

----------


## arnika

> ترمیم همین خرداد رو میگی دیگه؟؟؟


اره......منم سه چهار روزه درگير شيمي خوندن فردام...
بنظرم بريم بهتره.... اومدي و تاثير داشت واس 95....

----------


## mohammadi91

> ولي بنظرمنم واس 96  تاثيرش بيشتره.....
> و خب اينو زودتر اعلام ميكنن....چون علكي ك نميان ترميم رو بزارن بعد همينجوري تاثيرم مثبت باشه...


---
برای تاثیر مثبت هم باید ترمیم باشه ..در تاثیر مثبت این طور نیست که دیگه همه چیز تمومه

----------


## arnika

> ---
> برای تاثیر مثبت هم باید ترمیم باشه ..در تاثیر مثبت این طور نیست که دیگه همه چیز تمومه


ميگم ك كارشون حساب كتاب نداره........اميدوارم واس همممه عااااااالي باشه و خير......

----------


## MeysAM1999

*کاش 96 هم مثبت بشه
فقط دوس دارن ملت پر استرس زندگی کنه*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> بیخودی بچه ها رو نترسونیم حالا که برای ما مثبت شده اگه به حدس هست شاید مجلس جدید تاثیر رو کمتر کرد هیچی مشخص نیست



درود. وقت بخیر

اگه من میخواستم کنکور 96 بدم نمیزاشتم آقایون برا سرنوشتم تصمیم بگیرن :Yahoo (112): 

کنکوری های 95 رو بیشتر از اینکه خودشون سرنوشت خودشونو بسازن تصمیم آقایون مشخص کرد ک میتونند ب چ رشته ای فکر کنند.

راجب اینم ک میگید تاثیر معدل کمتر بشه میتونم ب قطع و یقین بگم ک این بیشتر شبه جوک و لطیفه هست تا واقعیت. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## bio97

حداقل واسه 96 اگه میخوان تاثیر قطعی بشه  همو 25 درصد باشه بهتره

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> حداقل واسه 96 اگه میخوان تاثیر قطعی بشه  همو 25 درصد باشه بهتره


داداش اینم میتونم با قطعیت بهت بگم ک برو دعا کن همون 25 درصد قطعی و 5 درصد + پیش بمونه و بیشتر نشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliiran20

*من یکبار دیگه اوج فاجعه را تایپ میکنم.....
دکتر احمدی نقل قول از سنجش اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه 35 درصد معدل های زیر 19/16 اصلا پزشکی قبول نمی شوند....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## politician

> *جالبه ...خب به 95 ای ها تبریک میگم ....ولی جالب بود احمدی گفت سنجش گفته اگر 35 درصد تاثیر قطعی بشه  کسی زیر معدل 19/16 پزشکی قبول نمیشه ..من واقعا متاسفم....*


خب این یه امیدی ایجادمیکنه چون امروزهم بعدپیشنهاداحمدی سنجش اعلام بی طرفی کرد وشایدبرای چندسال بعدهم تاثیرمثبت باشه بستگی به جلسه ی شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوداره

----------


## bio97

ببخشید این تاثیر معدل پیش واسه سال 92 به بعده؟ آخر من سال 85 پیش گرفتم پس واسه من معدل پیش تاثیری نداره

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ببخشید این تاثیر معدل پیش واسه سال 92 به بعده؟ آخر من سال 85 پیش گرفتم پس واسه من معدل پیش تاثیری نداره



شما ک اصن درس های پیش دانشگاهیتون نهایی نبوده اون زمان. شما اصن نگران تاثیر نمرات پیش دانشگاهی نباش :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوستان لطفا یکی واضح و دقیق و شفاف لطف کنه و بگه تاثیر معدل واسه سال 96 چیه؟ کی مشخص میشه ؟وقت دقیق بگید اگه ممکنه.ممنوون

----------


## Tzar

> دوستان لطفا یکی واضح و دقیق و شفاف لطف کنه و بگه تاثیر معدل واسه سال 96 چیه؟ کی مشخص میشه ؟وقت دقیق بگید اگه ممکنه.ممنوون


معلوم نیست. گفتن که با نظر کارشناسای شورای سازمان سنجش تصمیم گیری میشه. 
یعنی عملا دیگه به مجلس نمیاد.
موضع سنجش هم مشخصه "تاثیر قطعی "

----------


## Mahdi1377

> معلوم نیست. گفتن که با نظر کارشناسای شورای سازمان سنجش تصمیم گیری میشه. 
> یعنی عملا دیگه به مجلس نمیاد.
> موضع سنجش هم مشخصه "تاثیر قطعی "


خیلی ممنون ولی یه سوال دیگه ببخشیدا.:
دقیقا کی تصمیم گیری میکنن ؟  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## bio97

سلام به نظر شما من که سال 85 دیپلم گرفتم و معدل نهایی هم 14 و میخوام  واسه کنکور 96 شرکت کنم آیا ارزش شرکت در کنکور رو داره
 چون واقعا ترمیم واسه امسال ما که از دروس دبیرستان دور بودیم خیلی سخته
آیا 96 واقعا تاثیر مثبت میشه بعد چند درصد؟
خواهش جواب بدید

----------


## Tzar

> خیلی ممنون ولی یه سوال دیگه ببخشیدا.:
> دقیقا کی تصمیم گیری میکنن ؟


اینا تکلیفشون با خودشونم مشخص نیست متاسفانه -_-
من حدسم اینه اخرای شهریور بگن ،چون امسالم اطلاعیه تاثیر معدل رو زدن. 
در کل بستگی به خدایی و دار و دستش داره 
شما که درست خوبه ،بخون این نهایی ها رو 20بگیر ایشالا موفق میشی.

----------


## Mahdi1377

> اینا تکلیفشون با خودشونم مشخص نیست متاسفانه -_-
> من حدسم اینه اخرای شهریور بگن ،چون امسالم اطلاعیه تاثیر معدل رو زدن. 
> در کل بستگی به خدایی و دار و دستش داره 
> شما که درست خوبه ،بخون این نهایی ها رو 20بگیر ایشالا موفق میشی.


ممنون از لطفتون.♥

----------


## politician

> سلام به نظر شما من که سال 85 دیپلم گرفتم و معدل نهایی هم 14 و میخوام  واسه کنکور 96 شرکت کنم آیا ارزش شرکت در کنکور رو داره
>  چون واقعا ترمیم واسه امسال ما که از دروس دبیرستان دور بودیم خیلی سخته
> آیا 96 واقعا تاثیر مثبت میشه بعد چند درصد؟
> خواهش جواب بدید


اگه شورای نگهبان اینوردکنه تاثیرحتماقطعی میمونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوست عزیز من 5 ماه پیش گفتم تاثیر معدل مثبته وهمین شد وبازم میگم مثبته

----------


## hossein.y

تاييد طرح دوفوريتي اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو






شوراي نگهبان طرح دوفوريتي اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور را مغاير با موازين شرع و قانون اساسي ندانست.



به گزارش اداره كل روابط عمومي شوراي نگهبان، طرح دوفوريتي اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور مصوب جلسه مورخ بيست و ششم ارديبهشت ماه يكهزار و سيصد و نود و پنج مجلس شوراي اسلامي در جلسه شوراي نگهبان مورد بحث و بررسي قرار گرفت كه مغاير با موازين شرع و قانون اساسي شناخته نشد

----------


## mpaarshin

اين چي ميگه

----------


## Ali.psy

> اين چي ميگه


داداش انگار این شایعس..چون دقیق نگاه کنیم.امکانش صفره دوروز قبل منم دیدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hazard

> اين چي ميگه


چرت میگه

----------


## DANIAL.SSS

چرته شایعس

----------


## konkur100

> اين چي ميگه


من کل جلسه مجلس رو گوش دادم همچین طرحی اصلا مطرح نشد . پس رستگار رحمانی چی میگه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اين چي ميگه


منبعش کجاست؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> اين چي ميگه




شما یه لینک از یه سایت خبری بدین بنده اینو قبول کنم . حتی تو گوگل هم سرچ میکنم اصلا همچین متنی وجود خارجی نداره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DANIAL.SSS

فکرتونو درگیر نکنید معدل 10 رو هم نمیتونن از تحصیل رشته ای منع کنند حتی با تاثیر قطعی معدل چون درصد بالا بزنه میتونه.چه برسه معدل 18 به پایینو. نگران نباشید این یه چیز کاملا چرته

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من قسم میخورم معدل تا سال 97 حداقل مثبته راحت باشید بخونید

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> ​من قسم میخورم معدل تا سال 97 حداقل مثبته راحت باشید بخونید


اقای یگانه میشه بگید از کجا می دونین؟

----------


## Forgotten

> اقای یگانه میشه بگید از کجا می دونین؟


این طور که ایشون میگن انتظار میره 
چون سال 97 دیگه این نظام قدیم تموم میشه و از سال 98 نظام جدیدا میان روی کنکور

ولی بازم قطعا چیزی نمیشه گفت

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> این طور که ایشون میگن انتظار میره 
> چون سال 97 دیگه این نظام قدیم تموم میشه و از سال 98 نظام جدیدا میان روی کنکور
> 
> ولی بازم قطعا چیزی نمیشه گفت


مگه شما ندیدین که تو مجلس زیر بار سه سال مثبت نرفتن

----------


## Forgotten

> مگه شما ندیدین که تو مجلس زیر بار سه سال مثبت نرفتن


توی فایل صوتی اگر دقت میکردید اولین طرحی که پیشنهاد شد *از 95 به بعد* بود که تایید نشد یعنی اگر تایید میشد دیگه عملا توی نظام جدید هم بهش توجهی نمیشد به این دلیل تایید نشد

----------


## DR.MAM

من مطمعنم که تا 97 مثبت میشه و از 98 با ورود نظام جدیدیا و نهایی شدن هر سه پایه تاثیر قطعی میشه،یعنی به این موضوع یقین دارم

----------


## Hellion

> من مطمعنم که تا 97 مثبت میشه و از 98 با ورود نظام جدیدیا و نهایی شدن هر سه پایه تاثیر قطعی میشه،یعنی به این موضوع یقین دارم


با این سطح سوالا (البته نسبت به سالای قبل ) که نهایی میگیرن فکر نمیکنم 96 مثبت بشه ... در ضمن باید بررسی بشه هنوز تعیین نشده ...

----------


## DR.MAM

مهنی این امضاتون که به کردی نوشته ینی چی؟

----------

